# Apache can't load



## saxophonemaster (Jan 13, 2012)

I've installed apache and haven't been able to get it to work properly.

when i enter *apachectl restart* I get the following error


```
httpd not running, trying to start
```

when I look in the httpd error log it says


```
configuration failed
[warn] init: session cache is not configured [hint]
[alert] (EAI 8) hostname or servname provided or not known: mod_unique_id: unable to find IPv4 address of "host.domain.info"
```

Where do I start in determining where to fix this?

The whole goal right now is to finally be able to have host.domain.info to point to an html page when entered in a web browser.

Right now I have the host.domain.info as an A (Address) forwarding to the IP address, and there's already an index.html page in the document root for apache. So I assume that i can't pull it up yet because of this httpd load error.

-Travis


----------



## anomie (Jan 13, 2012)

Configure SSLSessionCache. The default in /usr/local/etc/apache22/extra/httpd-ssl.conf should be: 

```
SSLSessionCache        "shmcb:/var/run/ssl_scache(512000)"
SSLSessionCacheTimeout  300
```

You installed from Ports, correct? 

-------

As for hostname, are you sure your system can resolve it? 


```
%dig host.domain.info
```


----------

